# God Creating space Overture



## sherief

hello friends,
I wanted to share with you music that came to me last Wed(July22) and was done Saturday(july25). This music is inspired by Creation and also two images that Hopefully is showing in the post. I hope you all enjoy it!

Should This be called "God Creating Space Overture"? I couldn't decide so I'll let you all decide if it applies.

www.sheriefmusic.com/God_Creating_Space.mp3 <---321kb HQ Absolutly Recommended!
Music Composer for Film and TV Sherief Abraham <---click if the first link is taking too long to load. 128kb LQ


----------



## andruini

That's a really nice piece of music.. Well done.. I really liked the way the choir was used.
Is this an actual recording?? It's very very nice..
I wouldn't name it "God creating space overture" becuase that implies that God is creating a space overture, and it made me chuckle.. The piece did bring to mind something like that, though, and I would pursue a name that appropriately captures that..


----------



## sherief

Thank you for listening  actually the overture part is not part of the naming. its named God Creating Space. sorry that wasn't cleared. I can't change the title now. but thanks again for listening! and no non of it is real. all software sample based music. 

thanks again

sherief


----------



## andruini

Wow, I would like to know what kind of program you used for that realization.. It sounds really great and I've been looking for something better than the sounds on my Sibelius..


----------



## Praine

andruini said:


> Wow, I would like to know what kind of program you used for that realization.. It sounds really great and I've been looking for something better than the sounds on my Sibelius..


Yes, I would also like to know what program you used. This audio quality is perfect for demonstrating your musical abilities without having to have a live orchestra play the piece. Maybe the orchestra will come after.  I really quite liked the overture, by the way.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Which god? No god in any man-made scripture could have produced something as beautiful as the universe. Any entity that is afraid of new ideas is no creator, so it should be with music and composition. The composition of the piece I'm listening to now seems to be quite conventional, it's the quality of sound production that impresses me, what program do you use? I can hear traces of "Thus Spoke Zarathustra" in this piece which I find amusing as it celebrates the death of god!


----------



## Rasa

Edward Elgar said:


> Which god? No god in any man-made scripture could have produced something as beautiful as the universe. Any entity that is afraid of new ideas is no creator, so it should be with music and composition.


Assuming that is true, it still doesn't diminish any good creative acts done in the name of said religion/devotion. Plenty of religious oeuvres have been inspired by religious aesthetics.


----------



## danae

Oooohhh *with a gohstlike voice* I sense the imminent creation of a religious / spiritual do-you-believe-in-god(s) kind of thread.


----------



## sherief

andruini said:


> Wow, I would like to know what kind of program you used for that realization.. It sounds really great and I've been looking for something better than the sounds on my Sibelius..





Reign of Praine said:


> Yes, I would also like to know what program you used. This audio quality is perfect for demonstrating your musical abilities without having to have a live orchestra play the piece. Maybe the orchestra will come after.  I really quite liked the overture, by the way.


Thank you Reign and Audruini. i'm using Logic8 with vsl, eastwest, Sonic implants and symphobia. lots of different librarys for different occasions.

I do wish this it be performed for real yes. can you imagine how giant it would be?..lol it needs alot of notation work though but who knows.


----------



## sherief

Edward Elgar said:


> Which god? No god in any man-made scripture could have produced something as beautiful as the universe. Any entity that is afraid of new ideas is no creator, so it should be with music and composition. The composition of the piece I'm listening to now seems to be quite conventional, it's the quality of sound production that impresses me, what program do you use? I can hear traces of "Thus Spoke Zarathustra" in this piece which I find amusing as it celebrates the death of god!


Thanks for listening. and I'm sorry that the music doesn't please you nor the subject it self. I've mentioned above what i use.

About the subject, God inspires me a lot. i work better when I'm inspired by him and i do hope to produce larger things for him. God is not afraid of change because *Change has happened*. its the people that don't change easily. there is a major difference between what people think of God and what God is. but lets not get into that in this thread. maybe you could message me privately if you want to debate this.


----------



## Marco01

The link didn't work for me.


----------



## JoeGreen

danae said:


> Oooohhh *with a gohstlike voice* I sense the imminent creation of a religious / spiritual do-you-believe-in-god(s) kind of thread.


Hope not, on these boards that could get really messy.


----------



## maestro267

This is brilliant!


----------



## nickgray

Oh, well, it's actually a remains of a supernova (judging from the picture, which is quite unrealistic, by the way), an enormous gas cloud, and given millions of years small parts of that cloud will collapse due to gravity and create new stars... still, nice piece of music, especially the quality of it.


----------



## danae

JoeGreen said:


> Hope not, on these boards that could get really messy.


Yeah, I know what you mean... But still, wouldn't it be fun? We could invite the metalheads too! I think *that* would get really messy


----------



## symphonic-poet

That is a very simple piece of music, but still fascinating. I think I would really enjoy watching a performance of it. Once you get the notation down, you should make sure to send that into composition competitions, or to local symphonies that have the resources to pull together a choir.


I've been looking into the software that you used, because the quality of the recording is incredible. Logic8 as in Logic Pro? I've never used this software, and don't think I know anybody who does - it seems very stream-lined (as all things MAC are)... interesting. Did you have to purchase those specific sound-tools that you mentioned?


----------



## sherief

symphonic-poet said:


> That is a very simple piece of music, but still fascinating. I think I would really enjoy watching a performance of it. Once you get the notation down, you should make sure to send that into composition competitions, or to local symphonies that have the resources to pull together a choir.
> 
> I've been looking into the software that you used, because the quality of the recording is incredible. Logic8 as in Logic Pro? I've never used this software, and don't think I know anybody who does - it seems very stream-lined (as all things MAC are)... interesting. Did you have to purchase those specific sound-tools that you mentioned?


thank you so much! if only i could have this performed indeed. unfortunately its alot of resource and needs a cathedral with a nice massive organ.

yes all sounds were investments over the last 4 years. right around $15000 worth of samples in total but of course I'm not using them all to there full capability. I have a lot to learn in that field still. Logic is pretty popular with composers for film. its not bad once you get around its limits.



nickgray said:


> Oh, well, it's actually a remains of a supernova (judging from the picture, which is quite unrealistic, by the way), an enormous gas cloud, and given millions of years small parts of that cloud will collapse due to gravity and create new stars... still, nice piece of music, especially the quality of it.


thank you. well the picture is just for visuals. I'm not an expert in space science but i feel should now for posting something that doesn't relate. what i was trying to show is big bang and then space as it comes. actually i had even more plans to be specific btu that would've made it 20 mins long. only Bruckner can get away with that not the unknown me here.



maestro267 said:


> This is brilliant!


thank you sir. i'm very flattered



Marco01 said:


> The link didn't work for me.


I've checked it many times. i hope the second link works for you.


----------



## nickgray

sherief said:


> what i was trying to show is big bang and then space as it comes. actually


Nah, that particular picture (painted, not an actual photo) was a nebula, good pic, actually  To show the actual Big Bang (some part of it), would require a vivid artistic imagination, since, well, how one would draw the breaking of supersymmetry (breaking of four fundamental forces), or matter-antimatter annihilation, or inflationary period... I actually have some very rough ideas of putting that kind of stuff into music, for example: the birth/death of a star, formation of a black hole, traveling into the black hole, formation of planets, etc. Anyways, enough with offtopic


----------

